# Màng ghép phức hợp dạng cuộn của Amiba phù hợp với các loại máy đóng gói



## baobiamiba (17 Tháng sáu 2021)

Nhu cầu ngày càng tăng đối với các loại túi màng ghép phức hợp đang thúc đẩy phân khúc túi màng ghép phức hợp trong thị trường bao bì.

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất bao bì màng ghép phức hợp, bao bì Amiba đảm bảo là những vật liệu đóng gói an toàn cho sản phẩm và phù hợp cho máy đóng gói sản phẩm tốc độ cao. Sản phẩm màng ghép phức hợp dạng cuộn của chúng tôi phù hợp cho cả máy đóng gói dạng đứng và dạng ngang nên sẽ hỗ trợ rất tốt cho quá trình sản xuất hàng hóa của bạn.

Sự phát triển của các loại máy này, một phần có thể thực hiện được nhờ sự ra đời của vật liệu bao bì nhựa, là một giải pháp hữu hiệu trong ngành công nghiệp bao bì.

*Các loại túi màng ghép phức hợp*​Về nguyên tắc, máy VFFS sản xuất ba loại túi. Trong các loại chính này, có thể có vô số biến thể về mô hình, chiều dài và chiều rộng:


Các sản phẩm như rau tươi, khoai tây chiên hoặc kẹo thường được đóng gói trong túi ép lưng giữa.
Một dạng khác là túi xếp hông và nó thường được sử dụng để đóng gói ngũ cốc ăn sáng.
Túi có thể dựng đứng với đáy phẳng thường được gọi là túi có đáy khối và được sử dụng để đựng bánh quy hoặc cà phê.


----------

